# Bass over the pass weekend



## chevy5099 (Apr 9, 2020)

I was out over the past weekend got couple bass and this one at 5.04 on a 7” worm.
https://floatworm.weebly.com/


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 10, 2020)

I would take one like that any day. Thanks for sharing the pic. Helps keep me motivated for when the lakes reopen around here.


----------



## Jim (Apr 15, 2020)

Nice bass! =D>


----------



## KMixson (Apr 15, 2020)

Doesn't look like that fish was going hungry.


----------

